# Breed & Gender help



## silarajc (May 12, 2017)

Here's a picture of Mr. Fluffy Pants.  Think it is a cockerel, but not sure.  It was in a layer assortment from McMurray Hatchery, but also could have been the exotic chick. Thinking maybe Wyandotte??


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 12, 2017)

Agree it looks like a White Wyandotte, how old is it?


----------



## silarajc (May 12, 2017)

Here's another picture of him with some of the others.  Also, we figure he is around 8 weeks old.


----------



## silarajc (May 12, 2017)

Help on identifying the breeds of the others would be great, too.  I think I have some red sex links, some sort of reds, buff orpington, an easter egger, and the white ones are possibly leghorns?  The confirmed rooster (he started crowing this week and is very proud of himself) I think is a Dominique.  I have 32 chickens total, and will have about an acre for them to roam, so 2 roosters should be okay.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 12, 2017)

I think Mr. Fluffy Pants is a cockerel with a reddening comb at that age.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 12, 2017)

silarajc said:


> Help on identifying the breeds of the others would be great, too.  I think I have some red sex links, some sort of reds, buff orpington, an easter egger, and the white ones are possibly leghorns?  The confirmed rooster (he started crowing this week and is very proud of himself) I think is a Dominique.  I have 32 chickens total, and will have about an acre for them to roam, so 2 roosters should be okay.
> View attachment 33325View attachment 33326View attachment 33327View attachment 33328View attachment 33329View attachment 33330View attachment 33331View attachment 33332View attachment 33333View attachment 33334



Your guesses seem to be correct, the red ones are probably hatchery quality RIRs or Production Reds. Is the Easter Egger 8 weeks as well? I have a feeling it maybe a cockerel. With that much room to roam and that many hens I think two roosters would be fine.


----------



## silarajc (May 12, 2017)

Yes, the EE is 8 weeks too (I'm assuming it is the wheat colored one with green legs).  I had requested a EE cockerel (hatchery Ameraucana), and a cuckoo maran cockerel, but thought they must have been one of the three that died in the first week.  This one seems very sweet natured and timid compared to many of the others, and the comb isn't very pink or large, so I hadn't suspected it as a cockerel.  Will keep an eye on it.  Three cocks may be a bit much?


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 12, 2017)

silarajc said:


> Yes, the EE is 8 weeks too (I'm assuming it is the wheat colored one with green legs).  I had requested a EE cockerel (hatchery Ameraucana), and a cuckoo maran cockerel, but thought they must have been one of the three that died in the first week.  This one seems very sweet natured and timid compared to many of the others, and the comb isn't very pink or large, so I hadn't suspected it as a cockerel.  Will keep an eye on it.  Three cocks may be a bit much?


I don't think it is impossible, but I would watch them as the grow and as long as the flock doesn't show signs of stress you could be fine with three.


----------

